# LPGA Denies Player Petition



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

LPGA Denies Ariya Jutanugarn's Q-School Petition 
Ariya Jutanugarn's petition to enter Q-school this year has been denied by the LPGA. Jutanagarn who is 16 years old, will turn 17 on November 23rd. The LPGA rule states that a player must turn 18 years old by January 1 to be eligible for the qualifying process.

The primary reason for filing this petition was that her sister Moriya Jutanugarn, 17 and turning 18 on July 28, is going to Q school and the younger sister wants to play along side her older sister.

"I feel sad because they tell me I'm too young," Jutanugarn said. "I think I have a chance to qualify at Q-school for the LPGA, I just want to try."

Lexi Thompson who filed at the same age as Ariya, was granted permission last year by the LPGA.
Lexi went on to win the first phase of Q-school by 10 shots. She then won the LPGA Navistar Classic, and was given her LPGA card by commissioner Michael Whan.

My Opinion:

Ariya is a very good player, already better than her older sister. In her two starts on the LPGA this year, she finished T12 at the Honda LPGA Thailand Championship, and T22 at the Kraft Nabisco Championship.
That said, I still agree with the decision. The LPGA will still be there for her a year from now.
Lexi Thompson was an exception to the rule, as she proved by setting a record in winning on the LPGA at 16 years old. If Ariya had won on the LPGA tour, then the commissioner would have been forced to do the same. 

Mostly Harmless: LPGA Denies Ariya Jutanugarn's Q-School Petition


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

If, a) she's passed school leaving age, and b) she's good enough, it does appear a bit harsh.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There was a 10 year old medalist at some ladies tournament last week. I wonder if the LPGA is simply afraid that if they allow players who have not even finished high school ont ot he tour, those kids aren't going to have the maturity to deal with life on the road, much less demeanor in front of fans who pay to see them play?

Organized professional sports needs to set themselves up in a way that promotes kids continuing their educations. The NBA has a hardship clause. I don't know if other sports do. What other reason could even come close to that to convince a team in particular and a league in general that such young kids should turn pro?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't follow the LPGA that much. From what I have gathered, this league needs help with sponsors, TV money, and tournament attendance. Setting up an age limit, which would include finishing at least high school seems like a good idea. The age limit could be construed by some legal eagle as discriminatory. So what would the LPGA do if a player had a better game than most of their current players, was 14 years old, and had a high school equivalency diploma?

I picked 14 years old as I have a grand daughter who just passed her GED, and could start college next year if she wanted. She did it as funny gag for her parents. She plans to finish middle school, and then high school the old fashion way. She does not golf, but can pitch a mean,55mph softball. :thumbsup: 

I watched part of one of the LPGA tournaments the other day and got a big kick out of watching that young Thompson girl play. She was not winning but was playing better than most of the other (older) ladies.

I would have to say make room for some of these younger player when ever possible, in an unofficial way. Let them play, and show off their games, with out being a perceived threat to others who are registered LPGA members.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

How was Michell Wie able to qualify at age 16?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Nike Money, looks, and sponsors' monies would be my guess. Mostly the money part. I would like to see her compete on the "Big Break"....lol


broken tee said:


> How was Michell Wie able to qualify at age 16?


----------

